# Ready made chaps/******?



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

My daughter is tall and thin. We purchased a pair of ****** from ebay and were amazed at how well they were made. A gentleman in MT makes them and sells on ebay. Ours were 200 or so. Well worth the price


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e07bd9-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5&gas=******
I owned a pair of theses for years, before I broke down and bought customs, tough as nails!
They have several pair all right around 200 bucks.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I found a steal of a deal on Ebay for my ******. I was so thrilled when they arrived because the leather is so soft/supple and has held up so well. I mostly only wear them for showing ranch-horse classes, and sometimes when it's chilly out. Gosh, I can't remember, but I think I paid less than $200 for them (which I considered a VERY good deal!). 

Nice leather chaps or ****** will probably run you at least $300 even for plain ones, at least that has been my experience. Yes, you can find cheaper ones, but keep in mind that good leather will cost more.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I bought ****** on ebay when I first started cowhorse years ago. They were $150 and served their purpose. Ebay has some decent inexpensive ******.

I got a newer pair this year from Saddle Barn they were $330 or so - Although I 1st saw them in a Jeffers catalog, I contacted the maker directly to make sure I could get a pair that were to my measurements. I like them alot, but my "dream" ****** are from Lost Buckaroo ******. They are pricey but WOW they are awesome. I have saved up and will get them this year.

Other options are NRS world, K Bar J working ******, outfitter's supply most of the catalogs have inexpensive ****** - Valley Vet, Jeffers, Stateline, Horse.com ...


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I completely lucked out at an antique store one time and got a good pair of ****** that were unmarked and the gal working that day didn't know about leather goods. Basically stole them for $75. I have seen them at some used tack stores and tack swaps for decent prices. I would say give my mom a call, she makes ******, but her prices start at $450 (she still does it all by hand and puts nearly 80 hours into each pair).


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

karliejaye said:


> I completely lucked out at an antique store one time and got a good pair of ****** that were unmarked and the gal working that day didn't know about leather goods. Basically stole them for $75. I have seen them at some used tack stores and tack swaps for decent prices.


 All great resources too, which reminded me, I have seen in the past some chaps (not ******) on the Goodwill Store store website, too. They were in good shape and reasonably priced. Might be worth a look.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

karliejaye said:


> I completely lucked out at an antique store one time and got a good pair of ****** that were unmarked and the gal working that day didn't know about leather goods. Basically stole them for $75


 I got a pair of saddlebags the exact same way.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I generally hit pawn shops for gear, but I did luck out with a pair of Bob Blackwood's through some online sale. 

Cheap, cheap, but held up for two seasons of exercising polo horses and then I gave them to a horse-crazy kid. They were still good.

Don't worry too much about style or looks. Be comfortable. That's what rancher hands do. And everything looks punchier with a bit of wear and a layer of dirt. 

Have FUN!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Chick's Saddlery has a sale on Chaps/****** through tomorrow (5/13). These Smooth Leather ones are $108; Suede ones are $100.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Custom made ones will fit better and last longer, but there should be no reason why "ready made" won't serve their purpose.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

YooperYearling said:


> Hi all, in two weeks I begin work on a guest ranch in Colorado as a wrangler. I'm super excited, but also nervous as I have a more extensive English background than a western one! I messed around with western in high school, but I never showed or owned more western apparel than a pair of boots. So the past few weeks have consisted of me buying the clothes to look the cowgirl part!
> 
> I was instructed to bring a pair of chaps or ****** for the trail. They need to be able to hold up for the season, and obviously they need to fit! I am a woman on the smaller side, 5 foot tall when not wearing boots. I'm not looking for anything too flashy, and I'd like to stay on the lower end of the price range as I am a broke college student. Does anyone have any recommendations?


Online would be a good place if you are looking for something at a good cost. If they only need to last you the season then it shouldn't be a problem. eBay is a good place you can get things at, just be careful you have enough time to wait for it to arrive.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

kewpalace said:


> I bought ****** on ebay when I first started cowhorse years ago. They were $150 and served their purpose. Ebay has some decent inexpensive ******.
> 
> I got a newer pair this year from Saddle Barn they were $330 or so - Although I 1st saw them in a Jeffers catalog, I contacted the maker directly to make sure I could get a pair that were to my measurements. I like them alot, but my "dream" ****** are from Lost Buckaroo ******. They are pricey but WOW they are awesome. I have saved up and will get them this year.
> 
> Other options are NRS world, K Bar J working ******, outfitter's supply most of the catalogs have inexpensive ****** - Valley Vet, Jeffers, Stateline, Horse.com ...



I have a set of step in amritas made by Carlos at Lost Buckaroo that we got in a trade deal, I really like them!

I have a pair of custom ****** for sale. If anyone is interested let me know I'll post pics and dimensions. $200, buyer pays shipping.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I second Chicks for decent quality affordable chaps.
Many sizes that have adaptability to many body shapes and sizes.
Here is a link. 
Once on the website type in the search area "full chaps" and "English chaps"...
_Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com_

I happen to have their western fringe, and English suede styles besides my custom chaps that _were_ expensive. _{I don't particularly like "finished leather" on my chaps. I found them to feel cheap and thin leather..:icon_rolleyes:}_
_I do like the chaps from Chicks very much_.
Good, decent quality leather, full length metal zippers, either a straight cut or western shotgun fringed cut {slanted} that looked nice astride covering my heels for a "look" needed. Suede or finished leather in several sizes and colors and English or western styling...

You _*don't*_ need to spend hundreds when you are on a budget.
Now, will these chaps last for years and years of astride riding...probably not. 
_But_ at the lower cost you could afford to buy several pair if you needed them.

Actually, you might find you don't really need them all the time either.
Full chaps can be motion restrictive and hot to wear if you have never worn them...beware.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------

